# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Βασάλος

## Muscleboss

Ένας αθλητής της ελληνικής IFBB με πολλές συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε αγώνες. 

Πολλές πρώτες θέσεις σε πανελλήνια προωθαλήματα και συμμετοχές σε διεθνείς αγώνες σε όλο τον κόσμο.
Είναι κάτοχος διπλώματος προπονητή σωματικής διάπλασης και IFBB κάρτας Elite Professional,με δικαιωμα συμμετοχής σε αγωνες με χρηματικα έπαθλα.

----------


## Muscleboss

και μία πιο "relaxed"... :01. Cool:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Παρα πολυ καλος,και ομως δεν ειχε γινει καποια αλλη αναφορα στο ονομα του...Πανο αληθεια τι διακρισεις ειχε?Τα σημαδια που εχει στους ωμους του μου θυμηζουν σοβαρα εγκαβματα,εχει καποια σχεση?
Παντως πολλα μπραβο στον αθλητη!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ευχαριστουμε boss πολύ ωραιες φωτο, αξιόλογος αθλητής,  σαρωνε τις πρωτιές στην IFBB εχουν μια οικογενειακή παραδοση στον χωρο του ββ, μεγαλη αθλήτρια του ββ κ η αδερφή του, κατεβαινε σε αγωνες μαζι με την Ολγα Κάτσουρη την αδερφική μου φίλη κ γυναίκα του προπονητη μου, γνωρίζω το Βασαλο προσωπικά κ τον θαυμάζω, εχω αγοράσει κ μαγιώ αγωνιστικά καποια στιγμή απο το καταστημά του

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παρα πολυ καλος,και ομως δεν ειχε γινει καποια αλλη αναφορα στο ονομα του...Πανο αληθεια τι διακρισεις ειχε?Τα σημαδια που εχει στους ωμους του μου θυμηζουν σοβαρα εγκαβματα,εχει καποια σχεση?
> Παντως πολλα μπραβο στον αθλητη!!!


Eνδεικτικα αναφερω καποιες από τις διακρίσεις του :




> 1990 3ο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα εοσδ 4η 
> 1991 4ο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα εοσδ 4η
> 1992 5ο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα εοσδ 3η
> 1993 6ο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα εοσδ 2η
> 1994 48ο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα ifbb, σαγκαη-κινα 16η 
> 1994 7ο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα εοσδ 1η
> 1994 γκραν πρι bonsist ifbb, βουλγαρια 4η 
> 1997 10ο πανελληνιο κυπελλο εοσδ 1η 
> 1997 14ο μεσογειακο πρωταθλημα ifbb, salerno-iταλια 12η 
> ...


Πάνο αυτες οι φωτό είναι τωρινές η πιο παλιες;Εχω και εγω καποιες,θα τις ποστάρω,ο Βασάλος είναι πολύ καλός αθλητης,εγω τον είχα δει σε ενα γυμναστηριο που προπονουσε μια κοπελα ,επίσης σε ενα καταστημα συμπληρωματων στην Αγία Παρασκευη όπου δουλευει ή ειναι δικο του.
Θα ποσταρω και εγω καποιες φωτό που έχω.

----------


## ioannis1

Στο πιερια 2002 ειχα την τιμη να παιξω μαζι του και να παρω το over  all.o γιαννης φυσικα κερδισε την κατηγορια του.

----------


## NASSER

Γνωριζω και εγω προσωπικα τον Γιαννη καθως τον εχω δει πολλες φορες να αγωνιζεται. Πλεον ειναι κριτης της ΕΟΣΔ και αγωνιζεται μονο εκτος σε ημιεπαγγελματικους αγωνες.
Οπως ειπε και η Κωνσταντινα, καλο ειναι να επισημανουμε πως εχει οικογενειακη παραδοση καθως ο Γιαννης, η αδελφη του Μαρια, η συζηγος του και η κορη του Μαριαννα ειναι αθλητες της σωματικης διαπλασης.

----------


## KATERINI 144

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

οι φωτογραφίες που έχω βάλει παραπάνω και αυτές που ακολουθούν νομίζω είναι από το *Εuro Εlite Champion Tour 2006* που είχε πάρει μέρος ο γιάννης.

----------


## Muscleboss

και το εξώφυλλο στο MD. ωραίος ο Γιάννης, ποζάρει με τη κόρη του Μαριάννα.

νομίζω γενικά ότι το σώμα του έχει πολύ καλή συμμετρία χωρίς αδύνατα σημεία.

 :03. Clap:

----------


## slaine

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Πολυ καλος,μπραβο!!

Να ρωτησω κατι,πώς μπορει καποιος να παρει διπλωμα προπονητη σωματικης διαπλασης αποκλειστικα?

----------


## NASSER

> Πολυ καλος,μπραβο!!
> 
> Να ρωτησω κατι,πώς μπορει καποιος να παρει διπλωμα προπονητη σωματικης διαπλασης αποκλειστικα?


Πρεπει αρχικα να εχεις πτυχιο ή απολυτηριο λυκειου, να προταθεις απο καποιο συλλογο της ομοσπονδιας σωματικης διαπλασης ΕΟΣΔ, και εφοσον παρακολουθησεις τη σχολη χωρις απουσιες, δινεις επειτα και εξετασεις. 
Μεχρι στιγμης εχει βγει μια ομαδα που εχει τελειωση με επιτυχια τη σχολη, αναμεσα τους ειναι και ο Γιαννης Βασαλος.

Υ.Σ. Το πτυχιο ειναι αναγνωρισμενο απο το υπουργιο πολιτισμου, καθως οι παραδοσεις και εξετασεις της σχολης ειναι απο καθηγητες τριτοβαθμιας εκπαιδευσης, που εχει ορισει το υπουργιο πολιτισμου.

----------


## kutsup

Στον πρώτο του αγώνα μάλλον. Στην τετράγωνη φωτογραφία κάτω δεξιά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες του Βασάλου

----------


## Tassos

Πολυ ωραιος ο Γιαννης , ειχα την τυχη να τον δω πολλες φορες στο γυμναστηριο στην Α. Παρασκευη την ωρα που γυμναζομουνα να προπονει καποια ατομα, ακομα και χαλαρος που ητανε τα χερια του εδειχναν απιστευτα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kk_body@hotmail.com

ειχα την τυχη να πεσω ενα διαστημα στα χερια του....ο ανθρωπος δεν υπαρχει μαζι του καταλαβαινεις τι σημαινει train hard..feel good....o καταλληλος ανθρωπος στο καταλληλο επαγγελμα.....και πιστοποιημενος απο το κρατος.......................!!!!!!

----------


## mantus3

παρα πολυ καλος φενεται σαν αθλητης... κριμα που δεν τον εχουμε κοντα μας κ αυτον.. σιγουρα θα μπορουσε να μας μαθει αρκετα!

----------


## GZ84

Εντάξει, σπουδαίο σώμα πραγματικά.

Εγώ τον βλέπω πολύ συχνά καθώς πηγαίνω στο γυμναστήριο που δουλεύει ως personal trainer. Κάνει καλή δουλειά καθώς βλέπω τα άτομα που προπονεί, ειδικά σε 1-2 η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη μέσα σε 3-4 μήνες.

Σκεφτόμουν θα ήταν σούπερ να με αναλάμβανε, θα γινόταν καλή δουλειά (για τους στόχους που έχω) αλλά φυσικά θέλει "κοκορίκο" (χρήμα) η όλη υπόθεση. Πάντως πολύ ωραίος.

Είδα ότι κάποιος πηγαίνει στο γυμναστήριο ίδιο γυμναστήριο - μήπως ξέρεις ποιά είναι η βοηθός του???  :01. Smile: 

Αλήθεια, πιο κατάστημα έχει? Που είναι?

----------


## James

Καλος αθλητης,τον εχω δει να αγωνίζεται,επίσης τον έχω δει να προπονει καποια ατομα.Αρμονικα γυμνασμενος χωρίς ακρότητες.

----------


## spirospros

:03. Thumb up:  

συγωαριτηρια στον Βασαλο αριστος....

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

POLI KALOS ATHLITIS ME THN PADORO TOY XPONOY OLO KAI KALITEROS

----------


## Muscleboss

ωραίες φώτος! :03. Clap: 

πολύς γνωστός κόσμος μέσα σε αυτές  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο θα έλεγα και γω πανο πολύς γνωστός κόσμος , πάντως ο βασάλος μου αρεσει σαν αθλητής , είναι σταθερός πολλα χρόνια και έχει πολύ καλή συμμετρία και μυικότητα .
είναι απο τους αθλητές με πάρα πολλες συμμετοχές σε αγώνες και χαμηλών τόνων :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

πολυ συμμετρικος και αυτος οπως και ο καπετανακης εκφραζουν την πιο υγιεινη πλευρα του μποντυμπιλντινγκ.νομιζω ειχε και ενα μικρο ρολο στη σειρα σκορπιος με τον μανωλη μανωλα.

----------


## gym

> και το εξώφυλλο στο MD. ωραίος ο Γιάννης, ποζάρει με τη κόρη του Μαριάννα.
> 
> νομίζω γενικά ότι το σώμα του έχει πολύ καλή συμμετρία χωρίς αδύνατα σημεία.


ιιιιιιιιιιι το πρωτο περιοδικο που επεσε στα χερια μου στο γυμναστηριο που ξεκινησα....!πραγματικα ειχα εντυπωσιαστει απο το εξωφυλλο και μονο...
πωπωπω....και ειναι και κορη του...μπραβοοοο!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γιάννης Βασάλος,γνωστός πρωταθλητής και προπονητής αθλητών,διανύωντας 33 αγωνιστικά χρόνια,εχωντας κανει το ντεπούτο του το 1979,προετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς για ένα comeback στο 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB στην Στυλίδα (9.6.2012) καθώς και στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα της επόμενης ημερας (10.6.2012).
Εχει να αγωνιστεί από το 2006,όταν και είχε παρει μερος τελευταία φορά στο Euro Elite Champion Tour,καθότι κατοχος της Elite Pro Card.




Βρεθήκαμε στον σύλλογο του, *Ειρηνικό Παιάνα*, όπου αποτελεί και προπονητήριο των αθλητων που προετοιμάζει 
*(Στο σύνολο 8 για το προσεχές Πανελλήνιο). 
*Εκεί καταγράψαμε την προπόνησή του καθως και ανταλλάξαμε απόψεις για το αθλημα.




Θα μπορουσαμε να μιλαμε για ώρες ακούγωντας τις πολυ ενδιαφερουσες αποψεις του κ . Βασάλου, τις οποιες καταγράψαμε και θα  σας παρουσιασουμε  τις προσεχείς ημερες .
Προέκυψε μια πολύ ενδιαφερουσα συνέντευξη,μιλωντας για τα πρώτα του χρόνια ,την τωρινή κατάσταση ,καθώς και όλα τα τεκταινόμενα του bodybuilding.

*Mερικές λήψεις από την φωτογράφηση η οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 25 Μαϊου 2012.

*













Εμείς,ως *Bodybuilding.gr* , κατ΄αρχήν να του ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία στην επιστροφή στους αγωνιστικους χώρους και να τον ευχαριστήσουμε που ανταποκρίθηκε στο κάλεσμα μας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Γιάννης Βασάλος έχει πολλα χρόνια δουλειάς και υποδομής στο σώμα του και δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να φορμαριστεί και να πετύχει μια καλή φόρμα και να αγωνιστει με αξιώσεις πολλα χρόνια μεθοδικότητας και σκληρής δουλειάς , εγω απο τότε που ξεκίνησα να κατεβαίνω σε αγώνες το 86 , θυμάμε τον Γιάννη Βασάλο να συμμετέχει και να είναι πολύ καλός αθλητής 
καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι στην επάνοδό του αγωνιστικά :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Καλη επιτυχια στο φιλο μου και συναθλητη, Γιαννη Βασαλο.Διαθετει ενα καταπληκτικο χωρο ,με πανακριβο εξοπλισμο,και με προχωρημενη επιστημονικη κατευθυνση.Περιμενω με αγωνια τις εξελιξεις.

----------


## vaggan

αυτος ο αθλητης το χαρακτηριστικο του γνωρισμα απο τοτε που τον θυμαμαι ειναι οτι το σωμα του ηταν τρομερα ισορροπημενο.δεν τον ξεχωριζες για καποιο σωματικο τμημα.ηταν δουλεμενος παντου το ιδιο.υπεροχο σωμα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

WELCOME BACK  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ακόμα όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη Βασάλου από διαφορες στιγμές της πορείας του..

*ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2005
*








*Με την κόρη του,Μαριάννα Βασάλου
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΑΛΟΣ [ΜΑΙΟΣ 2012]

**Mε αφορμή την είδηση για την επικείμενη αγωνιστική επιστροφή του Γιάννη Βασάλου, το bodybuilding.gr αναζήτησε και ήρθε σε επαφή με τον πολύπειρο πρωταθλητή ,ο οποίος έδωσε μια ακρως ενδιαφερουσα συνέντευξη,όπως σας εχουμε προαναγγείλει ,αναλύωντας τις αποψεις του όσον αφορά το άθλημα μας.



**M**ερος 1**ο:* 

Κ. Βασάλο καλησπέρα σας.
Μεγάλη μας χαρά και τιμή να φιλοξενούμε έναν βετεράνο ενεργό αθλητή του bodybuilding,με πολλές συμμετοχές και πολύπλευρη δράση στον χώρο..

Καλησπέρα σας. Επίσης και για μένα αποτελεί μεγάλη χαρά αυτή η παρουσίαση και που σας γνωρίζω .


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Πως ξεκινήσατε το άθλημα του bbing;Είχατε κάποια άλλη αθλητική ενασχόληση;


Η πρώτη μου ενασχόληση με τον αθλητισμό ήταν στα 17 μου όταν και ασχολήθηκα με πυγμαχία.
Γράφτηκα τότε στον Πανελλήνιο Σύλλογο, στο τμήμα πυγμαχίας ,με τον φίλο μου και αργότερα συναθλητή μου Νίκο Χειμώνα.
Δεν με ενέπνεε και τόσο αυτό το άθλημα, πολύ σκληρό και επικίνδυνο αρκετά.
Κάποια στιγμή το 1978 ,γνώρισα τον γνωστό αθλητή Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη ,πάρα πολύ εντυπωσιακός, μυώδης και με όγκο.
Ήταν λοιπόν εκείνος που με ενέπνευσε.

*ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1990*



*Bodybuilding.gr :* Γυμναζόσασταν στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη,Ζηνωνος και Κεραμεικού.Θέλετε να μας μεταφέρετε κάποιες από τις εμπειρίες σας εκεί;
Τι περιβαλλον υπήρχε.

Το γυμναστήριο τότε, αναφορικά με τα τωρινά δεδομένα ,ήταν αρκετά πρωτόγονο, βασιζόμενο κυρίως στα ελεύθερα βάρη, μηχανήματα εκείνης της εποχής,παλαιολιθικά,με τελάρα στις τροχαλίες, το leg press οριζόντιο κτλ.
Υπήρχε όμως πολύ μεράκι και ενδιαφέρον από τους αθλητές της εποχής, δεν υπήρχε άλλο γυμναστήριο για να επιλέξει κάποιος κάτι καλύτερο.
Υπήρχε πολύ ζεστασιά ,μικρή γνώση για το τι είναι ωφέλιμο και το τι όχι, όμως γινόταν πολύ σκληρή δουλεία και μέσα από τα λάθη προέκυψαν οι εμπειρίες και οι γνώσεις.
Από εκείνο το γυμναστήριο βγήκαν πολλοί μετέπειτα πρωταθλητές με μόνο κίνητρο την αγάπη και το ενδιαφέρον που υπάρχει για αυτό το άθλημα που ασχολούμαι μέχρι ακόμη και τώρα.


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Εκείνη την περίοδο (τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70) είχε ξεκινήσει να ανθίζει το bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα. Πως ενημερωνόσασταν για τις αγωνιστικές σας προετοιμασίες; (προπόνηση, διατροφή)

Υπήρχε το περιοδικό Αθλητής του Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα και τα Δυναμικά Σπορ του Σπύρου Τριανταφυλλίδη.
Αυτά τα 2 περιοδικά ήταν ο χώρος που μπορούσες να διαβάσεις κάποια άρθρα από τους Αμερικανούς πρωταθλητές 
Υπήρχαν και οι πιο προχωρημένοι που ήδη είχαν αγωνιστεί και μετέφεραν τις εμπειρίες τους, όμως οι γνώσεις ήταν ελάχιστες, τα συμπληρώματα ανύπαρκτα, η προπόνηση ήταν με την ώρα και όχι με τα σετ,δεν υπήρχαν διάδρομοι ή ποδήλατα και κάποιος για να γραμμώσει μπορεί να έκανε 40-50 σετ για να αρχίζει να καθαρίζει το σώμα του.
Η διατροφή επίσης πρωτόγονη, τρώγαμε πολύ για μάζα κυρίως και μειώναμε το φαγητο για γράμμωση.
Σκληρή δουλειά και ελάχιστη γνώση, έτσι για να παρουσιάσει κάποιος ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα, ένα definition πήγαινε πολύ κόπος χαμένος

*ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1990

*

*Bodybuilding.gr :* Γνωρίζουμε ότι αγωνίζεστε από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970..Θέλετε να μας πείτε τις συμμετοχές σας; 
Πότε ήταν ο πρώτος σας αγώνας; Τι θυμάστε από τότε; 

Συμμετείχα για πρώτη φορά στο Hilton,το 1979,στο Πανελλήνιο που 
συμμετείχαν πολλοί αθλητές και φίλοι, όπως ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, αθλητής που γυμναζόταν και εκεινος στον Κωστογλάκη, πολύ προχωρημένος, πριν από εμένα, ο Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας, αστυνομικός, ο Γιάννης Κούκος, ο Γιαννης Διακογιάννης, στην ηλικία μου, ο Τάκης Μπίγκος, ο Νεόφυτος Παραμυθιώτης, ο Νίκος Χειμώνας. 

*Τα πρώτα χρόνια 




*Τα συναισθήματα ήταν έντονα, μου άρεσε πολύ, ήθελα να προχωρήσω - δεν ήξερα τον τρόπο, το μόνο που ήξερα σίγουρα είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να δουλέψω σκληρά και να αποκτήσω την γνώση για να κάνω τα επόμενα βήματα.
Γιατί το μόνο σίγουρο που υπήρχε στο μυαλό μου, είναι ότι ήθελα να προχωρήσω σε αυτό το σπορ και να να εξελιχθώ.
Στο υποσυνείδητό μου μέσα υπήρχε η πληροφορία ότι θα καταφέρω να εξελιχθώ, μόνο και μόνο επειδή το θέλω
Δεν ήξερα ποιος θα είναι ο τρόπος αλλά στον δρόμο μου βρήκα τις όλες τις απαντήσεις

*Bodybuilding.gr :* Η πιο έντονη σας αθλητική στιγμή;

Έχω συμμετάσχει σε διάφορους διεθνείς αγώνες.
Στο Παγκόσμιο στην Κίνα, με τον συγχωρεμένο τον Κύπριο Αγαθοκλή Αγαθοκλέους, το 1992.
Έχω συμμετάσχει στο Παγκόσμιο στην Τσεχία και έχω καταλάβει την 14η θεση, επίσης σημαντική στιγμή.
Στο Παγκόσμιο στην Τενερίφη με συμμετοχές 150 χωρών όπου κατέλαβα την 12η θέση.
*Την πιο σημαντική στιγμή όμως της αθλητικής μου καριέρας θεωρώ το Βαλκανικό της IFBB το 2005 που έγινε στην Ελλάδα, όπου κατακτήσαμε οικογενειακά ένα μετάλλιο στην σειρά.
*Εγώ πήρα το χρυσό μετάλλιο στην κατηγορία Masters, η αδερφή μου όπου πήρε την 2η θέση στην κατηγορία Bodybuilding καθώς και η κόρη μου, Μαριάννα, όπου πήρε το χάλκινο στην κατηγορία Body Fitness

*Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2005

*


Πιστεύω ότι είναι η πιο σημαντική στιγμή για μένα γιατί θεωρώ ότι ενέπνευσα όλη την οικογένεια μου αλλά και πέρα αυτών είναι επίσης πολύ σημαντική στιγμή για μένα καθώς ήμουν ο σημαιοφόρος της αποστολής.
Η ομοσπονδία μου εμπιστεύθηκε την σημαία ,μέγιστη τιμή για μένα, καθώς η Ομοσπονδία μου αναγνώρισε την προσπάθεια όλων αυτών των ετών.

*Bodybuilding.gr :* Γνωρίζουμε ότι έχετε οικογενειακή παράδοση στην ενασχόληση με το άθλημα
Είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε ότι εχουν αγωνιστεί στο παρελθόν ή αγωνίζονται η γυναίκα σας,η αδερφή σας και η κόρη σας.
Θέλετε να μας μιλήσετε για αυτό το ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό;

Και ο γαμπρός μου (συμπληρώνει)
Ήμουν ο πρώτος από την οικογένεια που μπήκε σε διαδικασία πρωταθλητισμού.
Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια η οικογένεια μου παρακολουθούσε την πορεία μου στην προσπάθεια να αποκτήσω γνώση στο πως πρέπει να φέρω αποτελέσματα, καθως τότε δεν υπήρχαν προπονητές και έτοιμη γνώση.
Αυτό δηλαδή που επιτυγχάνει τώρα κάποιος αθλητής σε 1,5 χρόνο ,τότε μπορεί να μας έπαιρνε και 6-7 χρόνια.
Αυτή την προσπάθεια λοιπόν την παρακολουθούσε η οικογένεια μου, το αγάπησε και πέτυχε ο καθένας να βάλει την δικιά του πινελιά, με τον δικό του τρόπο, με την δικιά του προσωπικότητα.
Τα παιδιά μου πλέον είναι προπονητές , ο Κωνσταντίνος και η Μαριάννα, η οποία που είναι και διατροφολόγος και σιγά σιγά θα αναλάβουν την σκυτάλη όταν εγώ πλέον θα είμαι παρατηρητής ,για να συνεχίσουν την οικογενειακή παράδοση. 


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Είστε κατοχος Εlite Pro card,σωστά;

Ναι, είναι μια ημιεπαγγελματική κατάσταση, έχουν δηλαδή κάποιοι ερασιτέχνες αθλητές την ευκαιρία να αγωνιστούν σε αγώνες με χρηματικά έπαθλα, είναι μια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση το Elite Tour.
Eίναι μια προσπάθεια της IFBB να βοηθήσει τους καθώς οι αθλητικές προετοιμασίες κοστίζουν
Τελευταία φορά αγωνίστηκα το 2006 στην Αγγλία στο Elite Pro Grand Tour με τον Νίκο Ανδριακόπουλο 

*Elite Pro Grand Tour 2006



*


*
Bodybuilding.gr :* Τα νέα μαθαίνονται γρήγορα στον χώρο..Σχεδιάζετε λοιπόν την επιστροφή σας στην σκηνή..
Πως το αποφασίσατε παλι ,μετά από 6 χρόνια αποχής;

Ναι, θα διαγωνιστώ στο προσεχές Πανελλήνιο στις 9 Ιουνίου στην Στυλίδα και την επόμενη στο Μεσογειακό, στην κατηγορία Μasters.

Θέλετε να μας μιλήσετε για τα σχέδια σας; 

Απείχα για κάποια χρόνια αγωνιστικά καθώς είχα απορροφηθεί επαγγελματικά με την δημιουργία ενός χώρου για εκγυμναση,τον σύλλογο Ειρηνικό Παιάνα, προκειμένου να μεταφέρω την γνώση που έχω αποκτήσει.
Έτσι δεν μπορούσα να κάνω πρωταθλητισμό, αλλα το ενδιαφέρον μου για το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding πάντα υπήρχε.
Θέλω να κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια λοιπόν,στα 51 μου πλέον.
Είμαι μιας γενιάς αθλητών οι οποίοι έχουν σταματήσει πριν πολλά χρόνια.
Θέλω λοιπόν να παρουσιάσω την δουλειά μου στον αγώνα,να δείξω και να δω τι μπορώ να καταφέρω στα 51 μου πλέον
Πιστεύω πολύ στον προγραμματισμό και την δουλειά και νομίζω πως όταν κάποιος έχει κίνητρο μπορεί να καταφέρει πολλά πράγματα.
Για μένα ο αγώνας δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο,από το να περάσω στους ανθρώπους του περιβάλλοντος μου κάποια μηνύματα ότι μεγαλώνοντας κάποιος μπορεί να διατηρείται σε πολύ καλή φόρμα.
Για μένα αυτό είναι νίκη, είναι νίκη στην ζωή.
Μάλιστα έχω επιλέξει ως τραγούδι το « Ο τελευταίος των μοϊκανών» με ιδιαίτερη σημασία καθώς ποζάρισα από παλιά με αυτό .


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Τι αγωνιστικούς στόχους έχετε για το μέλλον ;

Κατ΄ αρχάς να είμαστε καλά πάνω απ΄ όλα, να είμαστε σε μια καλή κατάσταση και από εκεί και πέρα η ζωή μπροστά θα μας φέρει το επόμενο βήμα.
Από ακούω καλά κάποια μηνύματα που από τους κύκλους της Ομοσπονδίας, ακούγεται για ένα Παγκόσμιο στην Ελλάδα, οπότε μπορεί εκεί να είναι το επόμενο μου βήμα


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να έχει κάποιος τόσο μεγάλη συνέχεια στο bodybuilding;


Μεγάλος αθλητής είναι αυτός που κρατιέται για πολλά χρόνια σε υψηλό επίπεδο. Το είχα διαβάσει πρόσφατα σε μια συνέντευξη του μεγάλου Νίκου Γκάλη και ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα..
Στόχο ς πάντα ήταν να έχω μια μεγάλη διάρκεια και να συνδέσω το όνομα μου με μια αξιοπρεπή παρουσία ως αθλητής και ως προπονητής.
Για μένα ειναι πολύ σημαντικό να απασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με αυτό που έχω αγαπήσει: *Το bodybuilding...

*

*ΤΕΛΟΣ 1ου ΜΕΡΟΥΣ

ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1991





ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1993




*

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυ καλος αθλητης ο Βασαλος......ωραιο σωμα,στενη μεση χωρις ασυμμετριες.....μια ζωη αγαπη για το bodybuilding... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη Πολυνέικος! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ ενδιαφερον ανθρωπος μιας και ειχα την τιμη να τον γνωρισω απο κοντα,αψογη εμφανιση αλλα και η πορεια του ως αθλητης και παντα σε τελεια φορμα,η προπονηση που παρακολουθησα πραγματικα αξιζε το καθε λεπτο...

----------


## NASSER

Μεγάλη τιμή για την ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr να μας εμπιστευτεί ο Γιάννης Βασάλος στο να του κάνουμε συνέντευξη και φωτογράφιση. Είναι αθλητής που συμμετέχει αγωνιστικά από τη δεκαετία του '70 έως σήμερα και γνωρίζει πολλά για το άθλημα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

Μεγαλος αθλητης ο Βασαλος,με ιστορια το χωρο του Bodybuilding.
Τον θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οταν ημουν παιδακι που τον συναντουσα,μεσω του πατερα μου,και διαφορων αλλων κοινων γνωστων και φιλων,και ακομα και τοτε μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση η διαπλαση του και κατασταση που διατηρουσε το σωμα του!
Του ευχομαι καλη επανοδο,λοιπον!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερος 2ο 




**Bodybuilding.gr :*Ασχολείστε και με την προπονητική  & personal training σε δικό σας χώρο.Πέρα από αθλούμενους,προετοιμάζετε και τους αθλητές του συλλόγου σας; 

Ασφαλώς, υπάρχει αγωνιστικό τμήμα εδώ και χρόνια. Φέτος προετοιμαζόμαστε 8 αθλητές από τον σύλλογο για το Πανελλήνιο και  το Μεσογειακό στην Στυλίδα.
Στην ουσία, το γυμναστήριο εδώ αποτελεί το προπονητήριο του Ειρηνικού Παιάνα.Ασχολούμαστε με την προπονητική και δουλευουμε με ανθρώπους που θέλουν να ασχοληθουν σοβαρά.
*

Bodybuilding.gr :*  Tι βήματα θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει ένας αθλούμενος για να γίνει αθλητής bodybuilding; 

Καταρχήν το πιο σοβαρό στοιχείο που θα πρέπει να έχει πραγματικά  θέληση. 
Είναι η πρώτη ερώτηση που κάνω σε κάποιον όταν με επισκέπτεται: Αν θέλει δηλαδή να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά ή αν νιώθει έτοιμος να το κάνει σοβαρά.
Η ερώτηση αυτή δεν είναι η  τυπική και η συνηθισμένη, καθώς αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς θέλει δουλειά, αφοσίωση , προγραμματισμό και πάνω από όλα θέληση.
Οταν λοιπόν περάσουμε από την θεωρία στην πράξη θα καταλάβουν ότι υπάρχουν δυσκολίες για να υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα.
Οπότε θέλω να έχω κοντά μου ανθρώπους που είναι αποφασισμένοι, να δουλέψουν σκληρά, να βάλουν τον πήχη ψηλά γιατί ο σύλλογος κάνει πρωταθλητισμό, η νοοτροπία η δική μου είναι αυτή.
Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει να υπάρχει ήθος στον αθλητή. Να αποδέχεται τις θέσεις που θα πάρει στους αγώνες
Δεν μου αρέσουν εικόνες από αγώνες που έχω παρακολουθήσει στο παρελθόν, αθλητές να πετάνε μετάλλια ,να μην δέχονται τις θέσεις τους, να δημιουργούν έκτροπα.
Αυτές οι εικόνες με δυσαρεστούν πολύ ,για μένα αυτό δεν είναι αθλητισμός.
Τα πρώτα βήματα λοιπόν είναι μάθει καποιος  ότι η διαδρομή προς την  άνοδο ειναι δύσκολη,θα υπάρξουν ατυχίες,εμπόδια οπότε θέλω από τους αθλητές μου, πίστη, υπακοή και αφοσίωση στον προγραμματισμό μας.




*Bodybuilding.gr :*Βodybuilding δεκαετία 70 – Βodybuilding 2012.
Πόσο έχει αλλάξει στην Ελλάδα το σκηνικό; Έχουν υπάρξει οι βελτιώσεις που θα περιμένατε;

Το Βodybuilding έχει κάνει σοβαρά βήματα εξέλιξης.Η δεκαετία του '90 ήταν μια έκρηξη των γυμναστηρίων που δημιουργήθηκαν,που  ασχοληθήκαν με το bodybuilding ιδιαιτέρως.
Τα πρώτα γυμναστήρια που είχαν δημιουργηθεί ,κανάνε αυστηρά bodybuilding.
Τα επόμενα,που έκαναν αυτό που λέμε fitness,ειχαν ως ρίζες τους το bodybuilding αν και εμπλουτίστηκαν και με άλλα στοιχεία ,όπως το aerobic,τα ομαδικά προγράμματα,όμως η βάση τους ήταν αυτή:Το bodybuilding.
Από την δεκαετία του 2000 υπήρξε μια κάμψη,γιατί πιστεύω πως οι αθλητές δεν μπόρεσαν να κατανοήσουν πως όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα υπάρχει ενας ενιαίος φορέας,έτσι και στο bodybuilding πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας ενιαίος χώρος.
Όπως στο ποδοσφαιρο και στο μπάσκετ υπάρχει μια ενιαία Ομοσπονδία,έτσι και στο Bodybuilding δεν γίνεται οι αθλητές να "μοιράζονται" σε 5 χώρους και να κάνει ο καθένας ότι καταλαβαίνει.Αυτό δεν ωφελεί τον χώρο.
Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή από την στιγμή που αναγνωρίστηκε το άθλημα,οι αθλητές να γραφτούν σε συλλόγους-μέλη  και να αγωνίζονται στην Ομοσπονδία τους έτσι ώστε να μην σκορπάμε τις δυνάμεις μας από εδώ και από εκεί και να προχωρήσει το άθλημα κατ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Δυστυχώς όμως ,υπάρχουν συμφέροντα,οικονομικά,που συντηρούν αυτή την κατάσταση και δεν έχει το άθλημα την εξέλιξη που θα μπορούσε.
Δεν είναι η δύναμη δηλαδή, όλη, ενωμένη.




*Bodybuilding.gr :*Διαθέτετε αθλητικό σύλλογο, εισαγμένο στην IFBB τον Ειρηνικό Παιάνα.Η ομοσπονδία της ΙFBB αποτελείται από αθλητικούς συλλόγους-γυμναστήρια.
Θέλετε να μας πείτε λίγο για την δομή της Ομοσπονδίας, πως εισαγάγετε ένας σύλλογος στην Ομοσπονδία,ενα γενικό πλαισιο;

Ο σύλλογος είναι αναγνωρισμένος απο την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού.Εχει βαθμολογία από τις διεθνείς διακρίσεις που έχει κατακτήσει από πολλους πρωταθλητές και κανει μια πορεία αρκετά χρόνια,βαζωντας και εμείς το λιθαράκι μας.
Η ομοσπονδία αποτελείται απο αθλητικούς συλλόγους αναγνωρισμενους, οι οποιοι πρέπει να πληρούν όλες τις προυποθέσεις προκειμένου να ενταχθούν ως ισότιμα μέλη.
Όταν εισαγάγεται ένας σύλλογος ειναι δόκιμος στην αρχή και εφόσον έχει αγωνιστική δράση και συνεισφέρει με την δική του  δύναμη,γίνεται ισότιμο μέλος της Ομοσπονδίας.
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες βεβαια μπορεί καποιος να ενημερωθεί απευθυνόμενος στον πρόεδρο της IFBB κο Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη και στην Γραμματέα της Ομοσπονδίας, κα Πενυ Λεβεντελη οι οποίοι εδω και πολλά χρόνια ηγούνται της IFBB-EΟΣΔ καταβάλλωντας μεγάλες προσπαθειες.

*Bodybuilding.gr :*Οι αθλητές πως απευθύνονται στους συλλόγους για να γραφτούν;Ποια είναι τα δικαιώματα τους και οι υποχρεώσεις τους;

Μια πρώτη βασική προυπόθεση είναι να διαθετει λευκό ποινικο μητρώο. Γύρω από τον χώρο του bodybuilding υπάρχει μια μεγάλη συζήτηση κατα πόσο οι bodybuilders είναι αθλητές,κατά πόσο οι bodybuilders δεν είναι ανθρωποι του παρασκηνίου.
Θα πρέπει ο αθλητής να εχει καθαρες θέσεις καθως τόσα χρόνια το bodybuilding κατηγορείται και συνδυαζεται με παράνομες πραξεις που δεν εχουν θεση στο άθλημα.
Επίσης σημαντικός παραγοντας είναι και η ηλικία,να εχει ο αθλητής δηλαδή περιθώρια εξελιξης μέσα από το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding. 
Τριτον να ειναι υγιής,να κανει δηλαδη τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις έτσι ώστε να ειναι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να κάνει πρωταθλητισμό.
Κατόπιν θα κανει το δελτίο του,θα εχει την συμμετοχή του στο γυμναστήριο του,τις προπονήσεις του και προχωρώντας θα κάνει τα βήματα που πρέπει .





*Bodybuilding.gr :*Παρακολουθείτε αθλητές και αγώνες.
Βλέπετε κάποιους αθλητές που θα μπορούσαν να διακριθούν εκτός Ελλάδας; Ίσως και να προχωρούσαν ,αν το ευνοούσαν οι συνθήκες και σε επαγγελματική πορεία;

Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει το ταλέντο,υπάρχουν τα σώματα που μπορουν να διακριθούν εκτός Ελλάδας.
Βέβαιά χρειάζονται και τις ανάλογες βοήθειες για να προχωρήσουν.
Αν καποιος δεν ξεκουράζεται ,να κανει διπλές προπονήσεις,την διατροφή του,τα συμπληρώματά του και ότι άλλο έχει ανάγκη,τότε δεν μπορεί να προσωρήσει
Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα υπάρχουν προβλήματα σε όλα τα αθλήματα ,σε όλους τους επαγγελματικούς χώρους και σίγουρα έχει επηρεάσει και τον δικό μας χώρο η γενική κατάσταση.
Άρα το πρόβλημα μας είναι περισσότερο οικονομικής φύσεως και όχι γενετικών προδιαγραφών.
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί καλοί αθλητές,όμως ο βιοπορισμός είναι το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα.

*Bodybuilding.gr :* Τι σας δίνει κίνητρο να ασχολείστε τόσο ενεργά με τον χώρο, μετά από τόσα χρόνια;

Για μένα το bodybuilding είναι η ζωή μου.Αν ξαναγεννιόμουν πάλι δεν θα άλλαζα κάτι γιατί είναι κάτι που με γεμίζει και  αγαπώ πάρα πολύ.
Αν θα έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό στην ζωή μου,θα επέλεγα να ασχοληθώ με τα κοινά,γιατί βλέπω τι γίνεται στην πατρίδα μου και αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ δυσάρεστα.
Αλλά όσο ζω και αναπνέω,θα ήθελα να πρωωθώ το bodybuilding,να πρωωθώ την ιδέα του αθλητισμού και πώς όποιος ασχολείται έχιε υγεία και είναι ζωντανός,άρα τα έχει όλα.




*Bodybuilding.gr :*Ποιες οι προσδοκίες για το μέλλον του αθλήματος;

Οι προσδοκίες μου είναι καταρχάς το bodybuilding να πάρει την θέση που μπορεί να έχει και  του αρμόζει στην συνείδηση των ανθρώπων,διότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει μια πολύ δυσάρεστη εικόνα στα μάτια των ανθρώπων,ότι το bodybuilding είναι παρακμιακό άθλημα και ότι οι bοdybuilders είναι επικίνδυνοι άνθρωποι.
Θέλω από την δική μου πορεία  να εμπνέω και να δείχνω  στους ανθρώπους που είναι δίπλα μου ότι το bodybuilding είναι όπως όλα τα άλλα αθλήματα και όχι ότι εχει επικρατήσει στο μυαλό των περισσοτέρων ανθρώπων.
Ειναι σκληρό άθλημα,όσον αφορά την προετοιμασία του όπως και το  να ζει καποιος με αυτό τον τρόπο,ίσως από τα πιο δύσκολα αθλήματα  γιατί το αποτέλεσμα και την επίδοση την κουβαλάει καποιος πάνω του.
Και για να το καταφέρει κάποιος αυτό δεν αρκεί η προετοιμασία του για τους αγώνες αλλά για όλο τον χρόνο.
Επίσης προσδοκία μου είναι οι αθλητές να εχουν διακρίσεις.
Όπως ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός,ο οποίος τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει πολύ σοβαρές διακρίσεις στο εξωτερικό και τον σέβονται παντού.
Όπως κατάφερε αυτό το παιδί να αγωνίζεται σε πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο με πολύ κόπο και ιδρώτα,μπορούν να το καταφέρουν και οι άλλοι.
Εκείνος δείχνει τον δρόμο: Σκληρή δουλειά,προγραμματισμός και αφοσίωση και όλα έρχονται στην ζωή.




*
Bodybuilding.gr :*Θα θέλατε τέλος να δώσετε ένα μήνυμα στους αναγνώστες του www.bodybuilding.gr που θα διαβασουν αυτή την συνέντευξη;

Καταρχάς πρώτα από όλα θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως αυτή η ιστοσελίδα είναι πολύ σημαντική για τον χώρο του αθλήματος γιατί μπορεί να πληροφορεί ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται για το bodybuilding,μπορεί να τους ενημερώνει για την ιστορία του χώρου και όλη αυτή η δουλειά που γίνεται μπορεί να προβάλλει το άθλημα στους νεότερους και σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζουν λεπτομερειες.
Επίσης να δώσω ένα μηνυμα πως ο αθλητισμός και ο πρωταθλητισμός δεν εχουν ηλικία,μπορεί ο καθένας με την δική του δύναμη,αρκεί να υπάρχει θέληση.
Ο ανθρωπος που μπαίνει στον χώρο του γυμναστηρίου,είναι υγιής και ευτυχισμένος.Ετσι νιώθω εγώ ,ετσι λειτουργώ και αυτό το μήνυμα θέλω να περάσω.

*Bodybuilding.gr :* Σας ευχαριστούμε για την συνέντευξη που μας παραχωρήσατε.Καλή επιτυχία στους αγώνες σας !

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παρουσίαση που  κάνατε στην δουλειά μου και για τον χρόνο που μου διαθέσατε.
Να ευχηθώ με την σειρά μου να συνεχίσετε να προχωράτε τόσο συνετά και μετρημένα,όπως κινείστε τώρα.
*Φιλικά, Γιάννης Βασάλος.*


** H συνέντευξη και η φωτογράφηση πραγματοποιήθηκαν στον σύλλογο Ειρηνικό Παιάνα,Μεσογείων 450,Αγία Παρασκευή .Ευχαριστούμε για την φιλοξενία! **




Μερικές ωραίες πόζες του Γιάννη Βασάλου








Με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο ,συναθλητές και φίλοι για δεκαετίες .

----------


## ελμερ

Με μια λεξη θα χαρακτηριζα αυτον τον αθλητη....ΗΘΟΣ! ειναι παραδειγμα και η πορεια του και η ταπεινοτητα του!!ειναι σε εκπληκτικη κατασταση....(η κορυφωση δικεφαλων του ειναι  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:   )   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ καλο και το δευτερο μερος,ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον να ακους ενας μεγαλο αθλητη μιας αλλης εποχης :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Γιαννης ηταν νικητης πριν λαβει μερος στους δυο αγωνες της Στυλιδας.
 Οταν φωτογραφιζεσαι σε κορυφαια φορμα στα 51 σου χρονια ,και εχεις αγκαλια και δυο πρωτοκλασατες αθλητριες,οι οποιες ειναι, η μια η ιδια σου η κορη, και η αλλη ,η αδερφη σου,τοτε εισαι παραπανω και απο νικητης. 




Μαλιστα νομιζω οτι αυτο παει... μεχρι και για το Γκινες μπουκ.Σε λιγο , θα μπορει να κανει αγωνα ,μονο με τα μελη της οικογενειας του,αντε να χρειαστει να συμπληρωσει και λιγο με τα μελη απο τα περσοναλ που εχει.
Να επισημανω, οτι στους Ελληνικους αγωνες της Στυλιδας,συμετειχε στο μποντυμπιλντινγκ και οχι στο μαστερ
Η εμπειρια και η ωριμοτητα του,φανηκε ξεκαθαρα στους μεσογειακους,οπου εκανε και την κορυφωση του.Πολυ σωστη η κινηση της ομοσπονδιας για την ειδικη βραβευση που του εκανε.




Το 1977,οταν πρωτομπηκα σε γυμναστηριο ,ηταν οταν πηγα για επισκεψη στο Γιαννη τον Κωστογλακη.Με το που μπηκα ,αντικρυσα ενα αθλητη με πουλοβερ,και οι τρικεφαλοι του με δυσκολια χωραγαν στα μανικια.Ηταν ο Γιαννης ο Βασαλος.
 Εχει διανυσει μεγαλο δρομο απο τοτε, και εχει πολυ ακομα να διανυσει στο μελλον.

----------


## Dreiko

Μια φωτογραφια του Γιαννη Βασαλου απο το *26ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα* της ΕΟΣΔ.

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Γιάννης Βασάλος* θα μπορουσε να  χριστεί ο "σημαιοφόρος" της ΕΟΣΔ, καθως ειναι ο αθλητής με την πιο μακρόχρονη αγωνιστική πορεία, ξεκινώντας από το 1979 !
Ένας αθλητής της  IFBB με πολλές συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε αγώνες. 






Πολλές πρώτες θέσεις σε πανελλήνια πρωταθλήματα και συμμετοχές σε διεθνείς αγώνες σε όλο τον κόσμο.
Είναι κάτοχος διπλώματος προπονητή σωματικής διάπλασης και εχει  κάρτα Elite Professional,με δικαιωμα συμμετοχής σε αγωνες με χρηματικα έπαθλα.




Πρόσφατες συμμετοχές του στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB και  το Κυπελλο Αιγαίου 2013, όπου ανακυρήχθηκε Γενικός Νικητής.





Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72868

----------


## Polyneikos

Aφορμή του εξωφύλλου του MUSCLEMAG που θα κυκλοφορήσει προσεχώς, θα κάνω μια αναφορά για την αγωνιστική χρονιά που πέρασε, στους αγώνες που συμμετείχε ο *Γιάννης Βασάλος.
*


Αυτη την στιγμή ειναι ο πιο παλιός ,εν ενεργεία αθλητής, που συμμετέχει σε αγωνες, από το 1979!
Μονίμως εξελισσόμενος αθλητής , έχει καταφέρει με το περασμα του χρόνου να γίνεται ολοένα και καλύτερος!
Πρώτος στο* Grand Prix Ποσειδώνια* τον Μαϊο του 2013, κατόπιν 2ος στην κατηγορία Masters στο *26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα*



Στο *Διασυλλογικο Πρωτάθλημα "Αλέξανδρος"* βγηκε πρώτος στην κατηγορία -80 και στην Masters

Κατόπιν,στο *19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο* επαιξε σε 2 κατηγορίες : 2ος στην -80 κιλά και 3ος στην κατηγορία Masters !



2ος επίσης στην κατηγορία Masters στο* Elite Grand Prix* και τελείωσε την χρονιά με μια 2η θέση στην κατηγορία Μasters στo *Ben Weider Diamond Cup!
*

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αυτη την στιγμή ειναι ο πιο παλιός ,εν ενεργεία αθλητής, που συμμετέχει σε αγωνες, από το 1979!


Άξιος συγχαρητηρίων  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μεγάλη πορεία στο άθλημα με πολλες επιτυχίες , πραγματικός αθλητής του ββ , που είναι τρόπος ζωής γι αυτόν και όχι απλα ενας κομήτης με κάποια η κάποιες καλές εμφανήσεις!!
πολλα συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια για όσο αυτός το θέλει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο φακός του  :bodybuilding.gr:  παρευρέθηκε χθες στον *Σύλλογο Ειρηνικός Παιάνας* (Mεσογείων 450-Αγ. Παρασκευή), του *Γιάννη Βασάλου*, καθώς τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και ο *Κώστας Αγαλλόπουλος*, αθλητής που ανήκει στον σύλλογο του, προετοιμάζονται εντατικά για τους αγώνες του Μαϊου της IFBB.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παράλληλα με την προπόνηση, έγινε μια συνέντευξη παρουσίαση του Γιάννη Βασάλου στην τηλεοπτική εκπομπή *12 Gods - Sport: Η νέα αθλητική εκπομπή στο Extra Channel ,* για τον οποίο μίλησε και ο πρόεδρος της ΕΟΣΔ, *Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης*

----------


## Nive

Ευχαριστουμε για το υλικο Κωστη  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραια κ δυνατη παρεα :03. Thumb up: .

----------


## Polyneikos

Η συνέντευξη του Γιάννη Βασάλου στην τηλεοπτική εκπομπή "12 Gods"

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γιάννης Βασάλος προετοιμάζεται για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Masters που πραγματοποιείται στην Tarragona της Ισπανίας, το διάστημα 7-10 Δεκεμβρίου.
Ο φακός του Bodybuilding.gr "συνέλαβε" τον Γιάννη τις τελευταίες ώρες "αδειάσματος" , λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει για την Ισπανία!
Θα διαγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία Masters 55 & over και δείχνει ότι είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση!

----------


## Polyneikos

*4η θέση για τον Γιάννη Βασάλο στην κατηγορία Masters over 55+ στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Masters στην Τarragona*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Βασάλος - 4η θέση Μasters 55+*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέντευξη Γιάννη Βασάλου στο www.Bodybuilding.gr - Μάρτιος 2019*


Ο αγωνιστικος φακός του Bodybuilding.gr συνάντησε τον πολύπειρο Γιάννη Βασάλο στον Σύλλογο "Ειρηνικο Παιάνα" σε μια συνέντευξη-φιλική κουβέντα για τους αγώνες του 2018 που συμμετείχε, την προετοιμασία του για ένα καρέ αγώνων τον Απρίλιο-Μάιο του 2019 που είναι στην τελική ευθεία, αρχής γενομένης το Dr Raphael Santonja στο Ναύπλιο σε 2 εβδομάδες, την φιλοσοφία του ως αθλητής & προπονητής αλλά και τα μηνύματα που θέλει να περάσει προς τους αθλητές και αθλούμενους της σωματικής διάπλασης!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ ωραία η συνέντευξη και η θεματολογία και πάντα είναι ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που λέει ο Γιάννης Βασάλος με την εμπειρία που έχει απο τα τόσα χρόνια ενασχόλησης με το άθλημά μας και μάλιστα είναι ακόμη ενεργός ο ίδιος σαν αθλητής και εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε ότι κάνει 
Χρειάζονται τετοιες συνεντεύξεις και να προβάλετε ο λόγος αθλητών όπως ο Γιάννης γιατι μόνο χρήσιμα μπορούν να αποδειχτούν αυτα για τούς νέους στον χώρο μας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ZacharyVslks

Υπέροχη συνέντευξη. Συγχαρητήρια για την καλη δουλειά που κάνατε. Απόλαυσα κάθε λεπτό της συνέντευξης και ηταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Ο Βασάλος είναι πολύ αξιόλογος αθλητής.

----------


## Polyneikos

*4 αγώνες πραγματοποίησε ο Γιάννης Βασάλος εντός του 2019* καταλαμβάνοντας 4 χρυσά μετάλλια  συμπληρώνοντας το ήδη πλούσιο παλμαρέ του!
Ο αειθαλής Βασάλος συμμετείχε σε τρείς διεθνείς αγώνες, το Dr Raphael Santonja Αmateur Cup στο Ναύπλιο κατόπιν το Diamond Cup στην Μαλτα , στην συνέχεια στο 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ και έκλεισε το καρέ των αγώνων με το 28o Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB International στην Κέρκυρα !
Δεν σταματά την προετοιμασία του καθώς  του αποσπάσαμε μια δήλωση για το Bodybuilding.gr , καθώς προετοιμάζεται -μετά από την αναγκαία αποφόρτιση - για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB που θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον Δεκέμβριο του 2019 στην Ισπανία, αγώνα που συμμετείχε και το 2018 κατακτώντας την 4η θέση.
Στόχος του -όπως πάντα- η ελληνική σημαία να ανέβει στο υψηλότερο βάθρο!























*Οι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Γιάννη Βασάλου*


1979 WABBA MR EΛΛΑΣ1979 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα1990 ΕΟΣΔ 3ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση1991 ΕΟΣΔ 4ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση1992 ΕΟΣΔ 5ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 3η θέση1993 ΕΟΣΔ 6ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση1994 IFBB 48ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΣΑΓΚΑΗ-ΚΙΝΑ 16η θέση1994 EOΣΔ 7ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση1994 IFBB Grand Prix BONSIST, ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ 4η θέση1995 ΕΟΣΔ 8ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση1997 EOΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ΕΟΣΔ 1η θέση1997 IFBB 14ο ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΑΚΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ, SALERNO-IΤΑΛΙΑ 12η θέση2001 IFBB 55ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΜΙΑΝΜΑΡ 16η θέση2002 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ''ΠΙΕΡΙΑ'' 1η θέση2002 ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 5η θέση2003 ΕΟΣΔ 11ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1η θέση2003 IFBB 57o Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΤΕΝΕΡΙΦΗ 12η θέση2004 IFBB 13ο Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα, ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ 5η θέση2004 EOΣΔ 17ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση2004 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ''ΠΙΕΡΙΑ'' 1η θέση2004 ΙFBB 58o Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΤΣΕΧΙΑ 12η θέση2004 ΕΟΣΔ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ Grand Prix - Καλαματα2004 EOΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ''ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ'' 1η θέση2005 ΙFBB 14ο Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα, ΑΘΗΝΑ 1η θέση2005 EOΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση2006 ΙFBB EURO ELITE Grand Prix 15η θέση2012 EΟΣΔ 25o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση2012 IFBB Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα2013 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Aιγαίου “ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ'' Γενικός Νικητής2013 ΕΟΣΔ 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση2013 ΙFBB Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Θεσσαλονίκη 1η θέση2013 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο θέση 2η θεση -80 & 3η -902013 ΕΟΣΔ BBClub Elite Grand Prix 2η θέση2013 IFBB Diamond Cup Αthens 2η θέση2015 ΕΟΣΔ 3ο Διασυλλογικό Κύπελλο “ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ» 1η θέση2015 ΕΟΣΔ 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση2015 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Grand Prix ΦΑΙΑΞ Kέρκυρα 1η θέση2016 IFBB Diamond Cup Slovakia 5η θέση2016 EOΣΔ 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Μasters 50+ & 2η θέση2016 ΕΟΣΔ Scitec Muscle Beach Greece Γενικός Νικητής2016 ΕΟΣΔ 22o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2η θέση2016 IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2η θέση2018 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1η θέση2018 IFBB Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση2019 IFBB Dr Raphael Santonja Αmateur Cup Μasters 40+ 4η θέση2019 IFBB  International Diamond Cup Malta 2019 Μasters 50+ 1η θέση2019 E.O.Σ.Δ. 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Μasters 50+ 1η θέση & ΒΒ -90 1η θέση2019 ΙFBB International 28o Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2019 Μasters 50+ 1η θέση &  ΒΒ -85 4η θέση

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Βασάλος* ​ , 3 ημέρες πρίν το 25ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB  και 1 μήνα πριν το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Masters της IFBB International στην Τarragona!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Φανερα πιο "κομμενος"  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Βασάλος, 2ος στην κατηγορία Μasters 55+, -90kg στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Μasters στην Tarragona της Ισπανίας!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αειθαλής και πολυνίκης Γιάννης Βασάλος , ανακοίνωσε ότι βρίσκεται στην τελική ευθεία για την συμμετοχή του στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της  IFBB το οποίο πραγματοποιείται το διάστημα 3-8 Noεμβρίου στην  Santa Susanna!
Ο 60 ετών Γιάννης Βασάλος είχε διαγωνιστεί την τελευταία φορά στην κατηγορία Μasters 55+ στα  -90kg στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Μasters στην Tarragona της Ισπανίας το 2019 όπου είχε καταλάβει την 2η θέση! 
Στόχος, όπως πάντα η κορυφή!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καλή επιτυχία στον Γιάννη και έχω την αίσθηση οτι θα πετύχει τον στόχο του , γιατι δεν απέχει όλο το χρόνο απο την φόρμα ου και είναι εύκολο γι αυτον να βγεί στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση

----------


## Tigerdaytona

Παιρνει πολυ μεγαλα ''ρισκα'' για την υγεια, στην ηλικια του .... Υπαρχουν  βεβαια και αθλητες που δεν επηρεαζονται παρα πολυ απο την Φαρμακοδιεγερση. ΕΙναι θεμα οργανισμου

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όταν αγαπάς πολύ αυτο που κάνεις και κατ επέκταση είσαι πειθαρχημένος για χρόνια , το σώμα έχει αποκτήσει μυική ωριμότητα και δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλα ρίσκα και ταλαιπωρία του οργανισμού να πετύχεις μια τέλεια φόρμα 
Το δύσκολο είναι όταν κάποιος ξεφύγει πολύ και σε μεγάλη ηλικία δύσκολα συμμαζεύεται , ενω ο Γιάννης Βασάλος όταν έχει εστω μελλοντικούς αγωνιστικούς στόχους είναι πάντα κοντα στην καλή του φόρμα ώστε να μπορεί χωρίς προβλήματα να φορμαριστει , χωρίς ακραία ταλαιπωρία , γιατι πάντα η αγωνιστική προετοιμασία είναι μια ταλαιπωρία και σοκ για τον οργανισμό , όμως με την εμπειρία και τα χρόνια μειώνετε όλο αυτο και βγαίνει απροβλημάτιστα

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιάννης Βασάλος - Αναχωρεί για το IFBB World Championships!

Μια ημέρα πριν την αναχώρησή του για την Santa Susanna, για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB, φωτογραφήθηκε με τον Γιώργο Μποτίνη στον οποίο παραχώρησε συνέντευξη !
Ο Γιάννης θα αγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία Masters 60+ !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέντευξη Γιαννης Βασαλος - Νοέμβριος 2021*


*Η δίψα  μου για το  BodyBuilding  δεν τελειώνει  ποτέ!!* 


Το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB στην Ισπανία ολοκληρώθηκε πριν από περίπου 3 εβδομάδες.
Ο Γιάννης Βασάλος, αγωνίστηκε στην κατηγορία Masters 60+, κατακτώντας την 6η θέση. 
Τις επόμενες ημέρες, βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες, διαβάζοντας σχόλια και κριτικές σχετικά με το αποτέλεσμα, θελήσαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον Γιάννη Βασάλο να μας εκφράσει τις θέσεις του.




*Η συνέντευξη διατίθεται σε αυτό το link για download:

https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/Interv...os_11_2021.pdf*

----------


## Muscleboss

Μόνο σεβασμός για το Γιάννη Βασάλο... 

Ο διαχρονικότερος ίσως Έλληνας αθλητής;

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο ναι, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιον άλλο ενεργό. :05. Biceps:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι πολλα τα χρόνια απο το ξεκίνημα του μεχρι και τώρα ενεργός αγωνιστικά και νομίζω είναι ίσως απο τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που κατεβαίνει για πολλα χρόνια μόνο στην ίδια ομοσπονδία IFBB απο την καθιέρωσή της, δεν θυμάμαι να έπαιξε αλλου ήταν πάντα σταθερός εκεί που ανήκε

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέντευξη στο Bodybuilding.gr : Γιάννης Βασάλος - Συστηνόμαστε με την εικόνα μας!

**

Δεκέμβριος 2022*

Άλλη μια αγωνιστική season ολοκληρώθηκε, με τον αειθαλή Γιάννη Βασάλο στο προσκήνιο να δίνει και πάλι το βροντερό παρών συμμετέχοντας σε τρείς αγώνες:
Το Mr Οδύσσεια αρχικά, το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στην Ισπανία και τέλος το Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα στην Μάλτα.
Αναζητήσαμε τον Γιάννη, ώστε να μας παραχωρήσει μια συνέντευξη, κάνοντας έναν απολογισμό της χρονιάς και των αγωνιστικών του εμφανίσεων.

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Να λοιπόν που δημιουργούνται νέες αφορμές για να ξαναμιλάμε! Θα θέλαμε να μας ενημερώσεις λοιπόν κάνοντας μια σύντομη ανασκόπηση των αγώνων που συμμετείχες...

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους αναγνώστες-μέλη. Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω το Βodybuilding.gr που μου δίνει την ευκαιρία να κάνω μια σύντομη αναδρομή στο παρελθόν.

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* Ας ξετυλίξουμε το κουβάρι των συμμετοχών σου και να μας λες τα σχόλιά σου: 
17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Mr Οδύσσεια. Επανήλθε ένας ιστορικός διαγωνισμός που κρατά από το 1985, σε ένα σημείο που αν και όχι αμιγώς αγωνιστικός χώρος, το Novotel, έχει φιλοξενήσει ιστορικούς αγώνες! Έκανες την πρώτη σου νίκη, αγωνιζόμενος την κατηγορία Masters 50+.
Θα θέλαμε τα σχόλια σου για την διοργάνωση που επανήλθε μετά από χρόνια, αν σε ικανοποίησε αλλά και για την εμφάνισή σου.


Μετά τη συμμετοχή μου στο περσινό Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στη Ισπανία, ξεκίνησα αμέσως να προγραμματίζω την συμμετοχή μου στο φετινό Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα του 2022. 
Στην εξέλιξη της αγωνιστικής μου προετοιμασίας, έμαθα για την αναβίωση του ιστορικού αγώνα "Mr Οδύσσεια". Δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να συμμετάσχω ποτέ στο παρελθόν σε αυτόν τον διαγωνισμό, επομένως είχα ένα ισχυρό κίνητρο να λάβω μέρος κι εγώ σε αυτόν τον ιστορικό αγώνα. 
Συμμετείχα στην κατηγορία Masters over50 και κατέκτησα το χρυσό μετάλλιο σε μια κατηγορία με αξιόμαχους αντιπάλους. 
Η διοργάνωση ήταν υπέρ το δέον άψογη, το επίπεδο των αθλητών πάρα πολύ υψηλό θυμίζοντας επίπεδο διεθνή αγώνα. Ήταν ένας πολύ ποιοτικός διαγωνισμός!

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* 2-7 Νοεμβρίου, Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στην Ισπανία, στην Santa Sussana
H χώρα μας  στην εναρκτήρια ημέρα του Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος κέρδισε ένα χάλκινο μετάλλιο,  που κατέκτησες στην κατηγορία Masters Bodybuilding +60!
Έχεις αγωνιστεί σε όλα τα μέρη του κόσμου, Σανγκάη, Μιανμάρ, Τενερίφη, Τσεχία, Ισπανία, σε Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα, πως αισθάνεσαι όταν εκπροσωπείς την Εθνική Ομάδα και επιστρέφεις με ένα μετάλλιο;

Βγαίνοντας από το "Mr Οδύσσεια", ένα σκαλοπάτι πριν το Παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα, όπου έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στον αρχικό μου στόχο, μπήκα στην τελική ευθεία ώστε να έχω ένα υψηλό επίπεδο αγωνιστικής φόρμας αντάξιο ενός ανθρώπου που εκπροσωπεί την χώρα μας. Ήταν η στιγμή που θα κριθεί η προσπάθεια μιας ολόκληρης χρονιάς πάνω στη σκηνή. Κατέκτησα την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία Masters over60 και επέστρεψα με το χάλκινο μετάλλιο.  Το επίπεδο της κατηγορίας που αγωνίστηκα ήταν μακράν δυσκολότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά. Αισθάνθηκα υπέρτατη συγκίνηση που έφερα το πρώτο μετάλλιο στη χώρα μας.

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* 3η συμμετοχή στην σειρά: Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα Μάλτα . Μια επίσης γνώριμη διοργάνωση για εσένα, ξεκινώντας μια πορεία σε αυτό τον θεσμό από το 1997, όταν είχες συμμετάσχει στο Salerno στην Ιταλία. Αγωνίζεσαι στην κατηγορία  Masters +50 και κατακτάς το Αργυρό Μετάλλιο ενώ συμμετέχεις παράλληλα και στην Bodybuilding -95 όπου βγήκες 4ος!
Πως αξιολόγησες αυτή σου την παρουσία;

Ολοκληρώνοντας την συμμετοχή μου στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, γνώριζα ότι στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα δεν υπήρχε η κατηγορία μου Masters over60, επομένως αποφάσισα να αγωνιστώ στην κατηγορία Masters over50 με αθλητές εως και 11 χρόνια μικρότερους μου, αλλά αυτό δεν με εμπόδισε να είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι μπορώ να διακριθώ. 
Από την φύση μου, είμαι ένας άνθρωπος που μου αρέσει να αγωνίζομαι και να παλεύω κάτω από αντίξοες συνθήκες!
Κατέκτησα την 2η θέση σε μια επίσης αξιόμαχη κατηγορία ενώ κατέκτησα την 4η θέση στην κατηγορία εως95kg. Η συμμετοχή μου σε αυτήν την κατηγορία ήταν ένα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου, αν μπορώ να σταθώ επάξια από την κατηγορία Masters over60 στην κατηγορία Siniors -95kg. Θεωρώ ότι έκανα μια αξιολόγηση εμφάνιση και σε αυτήν την κατηγορία κατακτώντας την 4η θέση.

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* Έχοντας ζήσει για 30 χρόνια τις διεθνείς διοργανώσεις της IFBB, από τις Siniors κατηγορίες, Masters 40, 50 και πλέον 60, πόσο έχει αυξηθεί ο βαθμός δυσκολίας μιας και πλέον είσαι 62 ετών; Παλαιά οι κατηγορίες 50+ (πόσο μάλιστα 60+) ήταν ανήκουστο να έχουν 10-15 συμμετοχές σε μια κατηγορία!

Το bodybuilding στα χρόνια μας έχει ανεβάσει υψηλά τον πήχη στο αγωνιστικό επίπεδο. Βλέπουμε αθλητές στις κατηγορίες Masters 40,50,60 που μπορούν να συναγωνιστούν με άνεση τους Siniors. Υπάρχει τεράστια αλλαγή και στην ποιότητα των αθλητών αλλά και στην ποσότητα στα χρόνια μας.
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής όντας 61 ετών, καταβάλει τη διπλάσια προσπάθεια και αφιερώνω τουλάχιστον 3,5 ώρες ημερησίως προκειμένου να βρίσκομαι στην 3η θέση στον κόσμο!

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* Αγωνίζεσαι από το 1979. Ποιο είναι το κίνητρο για τον Γιάννη Βασάλο, η κινητήριος δύναμη ώστε να είσαι ακόμα αγωνιστικός και τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο;

Ο πρώτος λόγος είναι η δύναμη που μου δίνει η αγάπη γι αυτό που κάνω. Θεωρώ ότι συνεχίζοντας το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding λειτουργώ ως πρότυπο για τις νεότερες γενιές των αθλητών αλλά αποδεικνύω και σε αθλητές της γενιάς μου, ότι είναι εφικτό να διαθέτουν εξαιρετική αγωνιστική φόρμα. Αυτή είναι η κινητήριος δύναμη μου.

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* Η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Π.Ο.Σ.Δ., έχει ανακοινώσει το calendari των αγώνων για το 2023. Έχεις στοχεύσει/προγραμματίσει κάποιους αγώνες;

Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη για το 2023, απέχω μόλις 3 εβδομάδες από τους τελευταίους αγώνες. Τους επόμενους μήνες θα έχω πάρει τις αποφάσεις μου.

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* Δύσκολη ερώτηση: Έχεις θέσει κάποιο όριο στην πορεία σου; Έχεις πει μέσα σου, "ότι μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο θα αγωνίζομαι;"

Ασφαλως! Το όριο είναι όταν αισθανθώ ότι το σώμα μου δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις ανάγκες και απαιτήσεις του πρωταθλητισμού

*ΒΒ.**GR**:* Γιάννη κάτι για το τέλος.
Ζούμε σε μια εποχή που ο κόσμος πιέζεται αρκετά από την καθημερινότητά του. Ως προπονητής - καθοδηγητής, ποιες είναι τρείς συμβουλές που θα ήθελες να δώσεις σε απλούς αθλούμενους ώστε να βελτιώσουν τον τρόπο ζωής τους, περνώντας ένα μήνυμα;;

Θεωρώ ότι το ύψιστο αγαθό για τον άνθρωπο είναι η ισορροπία μεταξύ φυσικής και ψυχικής  κατάστασης. Πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα δύο είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους. Επομένως οι συμβουλές μου είναι:
1) Ποιοτική διατροφή 
2) "Σοβαρή" πρόπονηση με εξειδικευμένο προπονητή, έστω για να τους διδάξει .
3) Συνοψίζοντας η άσκηση μπορεί να φέρει τον άνθρωπο σε μια ψυχική ανάταση και να εκτονώσει με υγιή τρόπο το στρες της εποχής μας.


Διατέθηκε Φωτογραφικό Υλικό από τον Ιωάννη Λιβανό (John Metalman Photography)


*Οι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Γιάννη Βασάλου*



1979 WABBA MR EΛΛΑΣ1979 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα1990 ΕΟΣΔ 3ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση1991 ΕΟΣΔ 4ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση1992 ΕΟΣΔ 5ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 3η θέση1993 ΕΟΣΔ 6ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση1994 IFBB 48ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΣΑΓΚΑΗ-ΚΙΝΑ 16η θέση1994 EOΣΔ 7ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση1994 IFBB Grand Prix BONSIST, ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ 4η θέση1995 ΕΟΣΔ 8ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση1997 EOΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ΕΟΣΔ 1η θέση1997 IFBB 14ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα, Salerno Ιταλία 12η θέση2001 IFBB 55ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΜΙΑΝΜΑΡ 16η θέση2002 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ''ΠΙΕΡΙΑ'' 1η θέση2002 ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 5η θέση2003 ΕΟΣΔ 11ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1η θέση2003 IFBB 57o Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΤΕΝΕΡΙΦΗ 12η θέση2004 IFBB 13ο Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα, ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ 5η θέση2004 EOΣΔ 17ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση2004 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ''ΠΙΕΡΙΑ'' 1η θέση2004 ΙFBB 58o Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα, ΤΣΕΧΙΑ 12η θέση2004 ΕΟΣΔ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ Grand Prix - Καλαματα2004 EOΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ''ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ'' 1η θέση2005 ΙFBB 14ο Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα, ΑΘΗΝΑ 1η θέση2005 EOΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση2006 ΙFBB EURO ELITE Grand Prix 15η θέση2012 EΟΣΔ 25o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση2012 IFBB Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα2013 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Aιγαίου “ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ'' Γενικός Νικητής2013 ΕΟΣΔ 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση2013 ΙFBB Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Θεσσαλονίκη 1η θέση2013 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο θέση 2η θεση -80 & 3η -902013 ΕΟΣΔ BBClub Elite Grand Prix 2η θέση2013 IFBB Diamond Cup Αthens 2η θέση2015 ΕΟΣΔ 3ο Διασυλλογικό Κύπελλο “ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ» 1η θέση2015 ΕΟΣΔ 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση2015 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Grand Prix ΦΑΙΑΞ Kέρκυρα 1η θέση2016 IFBB Diamond Cup Slovakia 5η θέση2016 EOΣΔ 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Μasters 50+ & 2η θέση2016 ΕΟΣΔ Scitec Muscle Beach Greece Γενικός Νικητής2016 ΕΟΣΔ 22o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2η θέση2016 IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2η θέση2018 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1η θέση2018 IFBB Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση2019 IFBB Dr Raphael Santonja Αmateur Cup Μasters 40+ 4η θέση2019 IFBB International Diamond Cup Malta 2019 Μasters 50+ 1η θέση2019 E.O.Σ.Δ. 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Μasters 50+ 1η θέση & ΒΒ -90 1η θέση2019 ΙFBB International 28o Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα  Μasters 50+ 1η θέση & ΒΒ -85 4η θέση2019 Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2019 1η θέση2019 ΙFBB International Diamond Cup Rome Μasters 50+ 3η θέση2019 IFBB Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση2021 IFBB Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 6η θέση2022 Mr Οδύσσεια Μasters 50+ 1η θέση2022 IFBB Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα  Ισπανία Μasters 60+ 3η θέση2022 Mεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα Μάλτα   Masters +50  Αργυρό–  Bodybuilding -95 4η θέση




















*Η συνέντευξη διατίθεται σε αυτό το link για download:

**Συνέντευξη στο Bodybuilding.gr : Γιάννης Βασάλος - Συστηνόμαστε με την εικόνα μας!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία συνέντευξη του Γιάννη Βασάλου που είναι πραγματικα αξιοσημείωτες οι συμμετοχές του , που δεν κατεβαίνει απλα σε αγώνες για να κατέβει , αλλα πάντα σε άψογη φόρμα για την ηλικία του αλλα και σε σχέση με πολύ νεότερους αθλητές και το ζεί πραγματικά ! :03. Clap: 
Αλλα και εσύ Κώστα έχεις αποκτήσει άψογη δημοσιογραφική αντίληψη και σύντομα θα έχεις μεταγραφικές προτάσεις απο μεγάλα κανάλια

----------

